# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Scrap yard for steel window security bars

## Stiv

I have removed the steel bars from my windows and now not sure what to do with them. Is there somewhere that takes scrap metal that I can drop them off in sydney?

----------


## Jon

Just do an internet search in your local area, plenty of places allow you to drop off scrap for free and will even pay for the more exotic metals.
I use a place in one of the side streets off Sunnyholt Rd in Blacktown.

----------


## Marc

Any tip will take steel for free.

----------


## YoungBolt

Find a hard rubbish pile near your house and put it on the pile. It will likely stay there for about 20 minutes before some bloke with a ratty ute picks it up and add it to his pile of steel he will try to get $30 for from the local metal recycling joint.

----------

